# KYB AGX's



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

About 2 1/2 years ago i put on Eibach sportlines and KYB AGX's on my 95 200sx. My rear struts are now blown. Does anyone know what the warranty on these are? I really don't want to bey these again. Any feed back on what i should get to replace them would be great. also, Since the front are still okay, it's okay just to do the back right?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Is fine to replace the rear struts.
Do you have koni bumpstops or ME rear shock mounts ?? If you have neither, go to http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=96812 and buy some.

Will eliminate bottoming out and add I think an inch of travel or atleast very close to.

And I dont think warranty will cover this, buy you can always just call them and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> Is fine to replace the rear struts.
> Do you have koni bumpstops or ME rear shock mounts ?? If you have neither, go to http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=96812 and buy some.
> 
> Will eliminate bottoming out and add I think an inch of travel or atleast very close to.
> ...


I have Koni bumpstops. the noise coming from the back is driving me crazy. I'm going to have to change these soon...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chitown_b14 said:


> I have Koni bumpstops. the noise coming from the back is driving me crazy. I'm going to have to change these soon...



Have you removed them to verify they are blown?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> Have you removed them to verify they are blown?


This is probably a stupid question, how do you know when they're blown ???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well sportlines are a little too much for our car, its a 2" drop.. it wont be covered under warranty cuz if you read agx's warranty it states these shocks aren't cover if the use of drop springs will void the warranty


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You remove the shock from the car AND spring. COmpress them and watch the rate at which they return to position.


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

wes said:


> You remove the shock from the car AND spring. COmpress them and watch the rate at which they return to position.


What if the oil that was inside is now all over the rear struts? and even when i change the settings the rear end is still all over the place. It feels like my rear end sways ever so often.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chitown_b14 said:


> What if the oil that was inside is now all over the rear struts? and even when i change the settings the rear end is still all over the place. It feels like my rear end sways ever so often.



LMAO that is probably a good indication. Anyway if your car is lowered you have no warranty anyway. So you will have to buy a new set or replace them with something else!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Just tell them you did not use lowered springs! They won't know when you send them back. Hell, its worth a shot anyway. Tell them you used the OEM springs and maybe they will send you 2 new ones! 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> Just tell them you did not use lowered springs! They won't know when you send them back. Hell, its worth a shot anyway. Tell them you used the OEM springs and maybe they will send you 2 new ones!
> 
> Chris 92 classic


Nice try, the strut would not bototm out on an OEM spring, it is easy to tell when a sturt has been bottomed by inspecting it, which is the first thing they are going to do.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

true that....I doubt you could get over them..

Only thing I could think of as far as trying to get over, ( which I do NOT condone )....

Is that your car is on OEM springs and you used the car as a work car...and loaded the back as much cement as you could.....and ur area has really bad bumps....only thing I think would work, cause of the weight in the back.

But even then, thats pushing it.....

SO just go buy new ones....


----------

